# Newly MAC Obsessed



## User40 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Guys 'n Gals,
I'm new to Spectra and to MAC. That is, I've known about MAC for years, but only just started using it. I'm in my mid-forties; is it silly to be this MAC obsessed or what?! I wouldn't call what I have so far a collection, more like a starter kit. I went crazy for the Formal Black and Couture Collections so I have some items from both of those.

Really enjoying everyone's posts and pic's. What fun!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra, Marmaladecat!!


Being obsessed with MAC is _never_ silly! Glad to have you! 
 Enjoy


----------



## jayme (Dec 13, 2006)

jayme


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## User40 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!

No, it's not silly.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!!!
I'm a newbie too and recently fell in love with MAC (I knew of the line for years, but never really tried it until now... doh!)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!  Always nice to have another WA gal here (I am a Seattle girl).  

Have fun!


----------



## juli (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## User40 (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! Always nice to have another WA gal here (I am a Seattle girl). 

Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



It is so cool that the girl with the most amazing m/u collection on Specktra lives in Seattle!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_It is so cool that the girl with the most amazing m/u collection on Specktra lives in Seattle!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Half and half.  I was born and raised in Seattle, but now I go back and forth between the east coast and Seattle.  Soon it will be Seattle permanently though.  That is where DH and I's hearts are.  We love it there.  

I hope you have power now.  I know that last storm was pretty intense.


----------



## User40 (Dec 16, 2006)

We used to live in Bellevue. I love it and Seattle. I'm a big-city girl. We now live just up the road from you in Bellingham. Have finally gotten used to the slower pace. (Unfortuneately there isn't any MAC sold around here for miles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).We were lucky in the last storm as far as power and falling trees. I heard Seattle was hit pretty hard.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think we may be kindred spirits!
While I was in my teens and 20s, I'd heard about MAC, but I had a "Makeup is makeup" attitude, and bought from the drugstore only.
Then, when I was 36, I had a massive stroke, and ended up spending 4 months in the hospital, followed by 4 months in a nursing home.
When I was finally strong enough to come home, I was ready to have some FUN!
In search of red blush, I found and ordered "Frankly Scarlet" from mac.com, then moved on from there to other MAC products.
Now I'm 42, and count the days until the next collection comes out.
I bought myself MACouture lipsticks for Christmas.
All that to say: If you're silly, I'm severely deranged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome; you'll love this site.


----------



## User40 (Dec 16, 2006)

What shade of Couture l/s did you get? I got House of Style and the Collection '06 l/g. I also got the Mystery Powder, but was very disappointed in the cheap plastic on top of the lid!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  I think you've found somewhere nobody will think you odd for being really obsessed with M·A·C.  Remember, as the saying goes; M·A·C is for all races, all sexes, all ages and all obsessives


----------



## Dawn (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

welcome 2 specktra


----------



## User40 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you to all for your greetings!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello, welcome to the forum!
I've known MAC for years also, and recently got into them this year.


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jayme


----------



## User40 (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayme* 

 
_Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Merry Christmas to you too, Jayme!


----------



## jayme (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you very much Marmeladecat ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 31, 2006)

WELCOME TO SPECKTRA AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DAYDREAMERDELUX
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 :woots:


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome to specktra!!!!


----------

